# African skin tones-in oils



## SAFARI (Oct 12, 2016)

Many years ago --painting-tribal faces was fascinating --


very difficult subjects I thought-- but years of practise in African bush --with cheap paint- achieved some degree of realism ---






compared to European portraits ---I found it easier-----------made many awful mistakes ---but being self taught --had to keep at it --learn the hard way--!-Surrounded by wildlife & African faces ----its a natural progression----------------------------------------------------took 25 yrs of sweat -





















Now poor eyesight has me retired ---just don't see too good anymore -
regards---Safari


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

These are wonderful.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Incredible pieces! Thank you for sharing them with us!

Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

great!You are a professional artist,congratulation!:wink:


----------



## SAFARI (Oct 12, 2016)

Thankyou all for the very kind remarks ---really appreciate--(Dick /Susan / Avni
Would like to help in any way I can --retired---have dozens of old canvases gathering dust -



regards --SAFARI--
By the way --the oils I used were home made (pestle &mortar)--brushes from tips of mongoose tails--not perfect ---but got the job done ---without harm to wild creatures--


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAFARI (Oct 12, 2016)

*A few more old paintings*

This forum is great for struggling artists --very kind remarks --

some very brave souls who try difficult subjects --like the sea or water 

have my admiration ---nothing venture -nothing gained --keep practising --

---I gave up & took up wood carving /clay sculpture --wood turning on a DIY lathe ----- keeps one busy in old age --
When the world economy ever improves --may venture back into portraits--
tentatively --

regards Safari


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

what a great paintings!wooooow!:surprise:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am just agog!


----------



## SAFARI (Oct 12, 2016)

Very kind of you --thanks Susan 
one day I might get the courage to try cubist impressionism--or similar-



but old & flat broke --nothing sells anymore --
cannot afford canvas & Brushes /oils ---unless I get milling metal oxides again /DIY brushes ?


Your work has HUGE potential --just keep at it --don't be deterred by anyone 

its all your hard work ---in the end ---you will reap the benefits -----

do not follow my philosophy ----do not give up !
regards to all the hardworking artists on this great forum ---really nice people !
All the best ---Safari


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you! I appreciate the encouragement!


----------

